# Fresh turmeric vs powder



## Argamemnon

On a Thai website they were saying that turmeric powder can taste really bad and that we should definitely use fresh, is that true? And does anyone know how to preserve fresh turmeric? Thanks.


----------



## justplainbill

Important: By ordering *fresh* ingredients you agree to our terms. Please read carefully.  

*Brand:* Product of USA                             *Size:* 4.0 oz                             *Price:* $ 5.99                              *Qty: * 






PLEASE READ PERISHABLE 

To store *fresh* *turmeric*, wipe dry, wrap with a paper towel and store in a ziplock bag in the refrigerator. Properly stored, *turmeric* roots can be kept up to one month or even longer.
See Thai recipes using *fresh* *turmeric* *root*: Traditional Thai Red Curry and Pork Satay.
Also see *turmeric* powder.
PLEASE READ PERISHABLE TERMS OF SHIPPING BEFORE ORDERING. To grow your own *turmeric*, bury broken pieces of the *root* about a half-inch deep in a pot filled with potting soil. Keep in the dark, and be sure to keep the soil moist and the pot covered with plastic wrap. Once sprouted keep indoors during the winter months. The plant will have large broad leaves like hostas and white flowers like hyacinths.
Availability: Ships in 2-3 business days

*Brand:* Product of USA                                 *Size:* 4.0 oz                                 *Price:* $ 5.99


----------



## Claire

How funny.  I've frequented Asian stores all over the country and don't remember ever even _seeing_ fresh turmeric!  Maybe I did, but didn't recognize it!  Since it looks a lot like ginger, I wonder if it would take to my favorite ginger storage method (cut into chunks, put in a jar, then cover with sake, vermouth or rice vinegar.  The liquid makes a great seasoning).


----------

